# Winmm.dll corrupt or missing



## agnels (Jan 22, 2008)

First i got a notification that winmm.dll is corrupt run chkdsk. After i ran chkdsk the file was deleted. Now everytime i start windows i get winmm.dll missing . How do i re install it. I have original win XPpro cd. Please help


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 22, 2008)

agnels said:


> First i got a notification that winmm.dll is corrupt run chkdsk. After i ran chkdsk the file was deleted. Now everytime i start windows i get winmm.dll missing . How do i re install it. I have original win XPpro cd. Please help



are you using windows ME


----------



## agnels (Jan 22, 2008)

Batistabomb said:


> are you using windows ME



Windows XP professional


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 22, 2008)

restore the file from windows xp cd, for this you should restore *Mmsystem.dll* for* Winmm.dll, you can find mmsystem.dll *in *Win95_13.cab *file to the    Windows\System folder.

1.Click *Start*, and then click *Run*.2.Type msconfig, and then press ENTER.3.On the *General* tab, click *Extract File*.
In the *Specify the system file you would like to restore* box, type drive:\windows\path\file (where drive is the drive on which the Windows folder is installed, generally drive C, path is the location in the Windows folder is the destination of the file that you are extracting, and file is the file that you want to extract). 5.Click *Start*, click *Browse*, and then locate the Windows installation files, insert the Windows XP cd and then locate the installation files in *System* folder
6.Click *OK*, and then follow the instructions on the screen.

Source : Microsoft


----------



## anandk (Jan 22, 2008)

^yes extraxt the file or else *www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?winmm


----------



## agnels (Jan 23, 2008)

anandk said:


> ^yes extraxt the file or else *www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?winmm



Thanks everyone, copied the file from DLL-FILES atleast for now not getting any errors but system behaving differently. My wallpaper is still missing .........


----------

